# Congratz JUICE



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just want to congratulate a good friend of mine, JUICE. He is the proud pappa of a new baby boy, mom and baby are doing fine.
The baby is sooooo cute and i hope a future BCA member :bigsmile: lol
Congratz my friend, i am really happy for u btw i am getting a big bib ready for u


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Awsome to hear!!! congrats man!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Juice! Wonderful news!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on your new son.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Justin!!!! Enjoy parenthood.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations Juice. 
Children are the only cure I know for MTS : )


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Justin! great x-mas gift!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh congrats! Great news. Grow him
Big! Feed . Wc feed wc. 
Another member just had a new son also.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235272,-123.185406


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! That's awesome news~


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and your wife big guy!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Claudia said:


> I just want to congratulate a good friend of mine, JUICE. He is the proud pappa of a new baby boy, mom and baby are doing fine.
> The baby is sooooo cute and i hope a future BCA member :bigsmile: lol
> Congratz my friend, i am really happy for u btw i am getting a big bib ready for u


thanks so much claudia , i didnt even see this thread until a friend told me about it ..lol :bigsmile:


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks as well to those whom i have had the pleasure of meeting along the way !!

i am such a proud papa , call me PAPA JUICE [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

April said:


> Oh congrats! Great news. Grow him
> Big! Feed . Wc feed wc.
> Another member just had a new son also.
> 
> ...


more like feed , burp , sleep change , repeat ..lol


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats juice and welcome to fatherhood


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thefishwife said:


> Congrats Justin!!!! Enjoy parenthood.


thanks kim ..


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

congrats juice should get our address so i can send you a little Boston bruin jersey so he can start out herring for a good team lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

send away ... 



big_bubba_B said:


> congrats juice should get our address so i can send you a little Boston bruin jersey so he can start out herring for a good team lol


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations Justin. That's a wonderful news man.


----------

